# best finish for burr walnut veneer?



## UltraMagnus (6 Apr 2008)

hi, i am not very experienced with woodwork, so you will have to forgive my naivety on this subject. now, i am planning to veneer something with burr walnut, there are plenty of tutorials on the interweb on doing that so i should be ok there, however i am struggling to find out what would be the best way to finish it. could anyone offer some advice on this please?

thanks in advance!


----------



## PowerTool (6 Apr 2008)

Hello,and welcome to the forum  

What are you making with it,and for what sort of use ?
e.g. wax is a lovely finish,but no good if you intend putting hot cups on it.

Andrew


----------



## UltraMagnus (6 Apr 2008)

heh, it is kinda complicated, but basically, it is a prop gunstock/handle (the veneer is actually to be stuck to plastic), it will mostly be a display piece, but will need to be handled a little. so there should be no problems with heat, although water/sweat could be a problem. I have been doing some reading, and "tung oil" sounds like a good finish, would that be suitable?

thanks in advance!


----------

